# Stickeys in this section...



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I know that this "other audio" section is sort of the red headed stepchild among the forums here to certain members but I wanted to suggest we get a sticky in here with a few links to pertanent sites and threads on other forums on topics such as proper staging, tuning basics, more or less the general information that can in a round about way be applied to all equipment. I've personally tried jumping on a number of HT sites and every time I do I find myself overwhelmed and lost in the shuffle. I'm certain there are members around here who have some of the previously described resources bookmarked so if we could get something together that would make the jump into more home audio knowledge less overwhelming I think it would be a big help.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Isnt that what the Tutorial section is?


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> Isnt that what the Tutorial section is?


It was my understanding that the tutorial section is dedicated to car audio...is there a HT or home audio tutorial within that section that I have overlooked?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Well i dont see any at the moment dedicated just for HT, but a lot of it is how to as far as listening, Im sure the information can still be used to an extent. but I guess this post is a wake-up call for the rest of the members to start posting tutorials on home audio in there to


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Even if people could just throw up some HT forums they might frequent, like I said the forums I have tried thus far have done not much more than open up a tidal wave of information while generally leaving the nitty gritty by the way side.


----------

